# SC Garden City/Murrells inlet mullet still around?



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Lucky enough to be making a trip down this weekend. Are there mullet still available via a castnet in the surf?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Yep, plenty. Bull drum are thick and tons of blues.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Awesome...thanks


----------



## Tim Brown (Jul 22, 2012)

Dang. Now I wish I had made my trip earlier in October. I know things change year to year but is early October generally better than late?


----------



## saltwaterron47! (Mar 14, 2017)

yes......


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Tim Brown said:


> Dang. Now I wish I had made my trip earlier in October. I know things change year to year but is early October generally better than late?


They're gonna be here for a while...just depends on water temp towards the end of October, plus tropical systems. I wouldn't fault anyone for making a trip any week in October with high hopes.


----------

